# QiYi MS 3x3



## MarkA64 (Jun 12, 2020)

QiYi MS 3x3 Review
Hi all.
I've had the stickered and stickerless versions of these cubes since they have released and decided to do a quick written review because I am actually surprised.
For a budget cube, this cube is really high quality and gives great performance.

First off, the first thing you may notice is that it's slightly bigger than a 56mm cube. This is not the first of its kind, but it has been a while since we've seen this and no current flagships are bigger than 56mm.

The turning on this cube is very effortless. For being made by the same company that produced the Valk, there is a world of a difference in the turning. Now some people may not like this as it can cause overshooting due to being too fast, but for me this is an enjoyable quality. Besides, you could always apply a lube to slow it down like Traxxas. This worked well for me.

Cornercutting is fine. I find that even though it is big, it does what I need it to do, even while turning fast. I haven't had any issues with cornertwisting or anything like that.

One thing you should note is that the plastic is not primary. The stickerless version actually has a bit more friction, and I prefer that. The shades are also very excellent.
As for the stickered version, I noticed that the stickers are more flush and thin, which could make them last longer and not peel as quickly.

Seeing this cube has made me realize that QiYi could easily take back the market and become the top 3x3 producer (and have the best flagship) if they work on making an improved version of this cube. If this cube were any more stable, it would be a flagship killer. There is nothing preventing them from taking the good qualities of this cube and mixing them with the good qualities of the Valk (stability and stronger magnets) to make a cube better than both of them.

FInally, thanks for reading! I hope you found it helpful. Feel free to discuss!


----------



## alexiscubing (Jun 13, 2020)

Same with the 2x2 
I honestly prefer it to the valk because it is faster with the same smooth feel, it is just a bit unstable


----------

